# do RBP's eat snails?



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I just got a new tank and put some new gravel, and alot of plants, about 15-20 new plants, and i noticed there are 1-2 snails in there...now when i have my piranha in there...do u think they will eat the snails? how? isnt the hard shell on their back bad for the piranha?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> I just got a new tank and put some new gravel, and alot of plants, about 15-20 new plants, and i noticed there are 1-2 snails in there...now when i have my piranha in there...do u think they will eat the snails? how? isnt the hard shell on their back bad for the piranha?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have snails in my brandtii tank and he dont bug them at all


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

wat do the snails actually do?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> wat do the snails actually do?
> [snapback]1180116[/snapback]​


they just explore the tank


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Dawgz said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a new tank and put some new gravel, and alot of plants, about 15-20 new plants, and i noticed there are 1-2 snails in there...now when i have my piranha in there...do u think they will eat the snails? how? isnt the hard shell on their back bad for the piranha?
> ...


Someday it will if you neglect them :nod:


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

YEA SNAILS JUST GO AROUND THE TANK AND EAT ALGAE BUT THE SNAILS MAY EAT UP YOU PLANTS I KNOW MY TWO SNAIL STRAIGHT DEMOLISHED MY PLANTS.

MY PIRANHAS DIDN'T BOTHER THEM AT ALL I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF THEY KNEW THAT THE SNAILS WHERE LIVING ANIMALS ALL I KNOW IS THAT AFTER ABOUT A MONTH OR SO ALL THAT WAS LEFT OF 1 OF THE SNAILS WAS HIS SHELL SO THEY MAY MORE THAN LIKELY KILL YOUR SNAILS ONE DAY BUT FOR NOW THEY PROBABLY HAVE BIGGER FOOD TO FRY


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Usually elongs eat snails


----------

